# Dealing with STD/STI's on the road



## ScumRag (Jun 13, 2018)

I dunno much more outside of CA and rural NC or MO but out west here we have a great public health department. Plus getting on Medi-Cal (& stamps) is super easy. Atm, I'm dealing with an odd irritation around my mouth and nasal passages but once I'm able to schedule an appt, I gotta figure this out!! May be herpes - i was hella promiscuous in my teens, 20s & 30s... So i fukn hope not but does anyone have herbal remedies for STD/STI's? I guess a Google search is the wprth the time but just postimg here for shits & giggles.

Also NC gave me free meds when I was stranded in GSO 4 years ago. MO is a tough beast- completely diff animal. They're not too likely to help anyone succeed in getting MOHealthNet. It took me a year to get through the red tape & bureaucratic bullshit.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jun 13, 2018)

Can't cure herpes


----------



## ScumRag (Jun 13, 2018)

am discovering this. but tea tree oil supposedly helps soothe.


----------

